# Plakaterstellung - Welches Programm



## Bolle (23. November 2003)

Hallo,

ein paar kleine Fragen eines Einsteigers.

Ich möchte für einen Tag der Offenen Tür ein Plakat entwerfen. Das sollte nichts Großartiges sein, nur ein Plakat mit 1-2 Bildern, einer Überschrift und ein paar Infos (Wer, Wo, Was usw.).

Nun zu den Fragen: Welches Programm würdet ihr am besten zur Erstellung von derartigen Plakaten verwenden. In welches kann man sich einigermaßen gut einarbeiten.

Sitze hier mit Corel 8 und komm einfach nicht so richtig weiter... 
Habe Probleme bei der Datenspeicherung (Export zu PDF etc.) und von der Optik sieht das ganze auch noch nicht wirklich gut aus... Muss mir da wohl noch ein Büchlein über Corel leisten..

Naja, was meint ihr dazu?

mfg
Bolle


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. November 2003)

Zeig mal was Du schon hast!

Fragen: 

Welche ausagbegröße hat das Plakat!

Welche Stückzahlen, bzw. wichtiger wie wird es vervielfältigt?

Wo wird das PLakat genutzt ( Aushängeflächen )?


----------



## Bolle (23. November 2003)

Das ging aber schnell....!  

Allzuviel habe ich noch nicht nur ein wenig herumexperementiert.
Eine große Auflage wird das ganze auch nicht haben ich schätze so ca. 10-15 Plakate DIN A3 und so ca. 20 DIN A4.

Die DINA4 Plakate werden größteils fürs Auto genommen, die DIN A3 Plakate an normalen Plakataushangflächen aufgehängt. Das ganze sollte aber schon schwarz/weiß bleiben...

mfg Bolle


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. November 2003)

erm, sorry, vergessen zu erwähnen erwähnen würdest Du bitte als JPG oder Gif 
( Tif, EPS, PSD, FH9 ) anhängen, weil Corel Draw habe ich nicht bzw. nur i der Version 5.0 aber nicht installiert!


----------

